# what is the popular austrilian online shopping webiste?



## iloveshopping (Mar 27, 2010)

i love shopping, just move to australia!

anybody can tell me some hot online shopping webiste in australia?


----------



## bwendo (Feb 7, 2010)

*Online Shopping in Australia*



iloveshopping said:


> i love shopping, just move to australia!
> 
> anybody can tell me some hot online shopping webiste in australia?


There are a plethora of online shopping sites.
Try searching for 
online comparison shopping 
or 
online shopping experience

There will be a few dozen good starting points there for you.
Good Luck with your online shopping and stay safe!


----------



## travelguidemaster (Apr 12, 2010)

Hmm, i wonder too.


----------



## Daniel15 (Apr 14, 2010)

Deals Direct and dStore are two pretty well-known online stores. Some retail stores also might have online stores (eg. Dick Smith, an electronics store, has an online store too. JB Hi-Fi has an online store too). It really depends on what you want to buy.

I can't post links yet, but if you search Google for those store names, you'll find their sites


----------



## Bubblez (May 4, 2010)

Google Austrailian online shopping. TOns of things come up


----------



## comparequotes (Feb 25, 2010)

iloveshopping said:


> i love shopping, just move to australia!
> 
> anybody can tell me some hot online shopping webiste in australia?


I've found this link on the internet. Its a list of websites that sells various products like cosmetics, clothing and gifts in Australia. Hope this could help:



> Online Shopping Australia. List of Shops Selling Online in Australia.


----------



## mickyjashua (May 11, 2010)

Here are some of my favorite shopping malls.. @ Sydney City

* Queen Victoria Building (QVB), Sydney CBD
* Sydney Central Plaza, Sydney CBD
* Westfield Centrepoint, Sydney CBD

.
.


----------



## bc. (Jun 3, 2010)

ebay has most things and is popular where ever you go :]


----------



## bwendo (Feb 7, 2010)

*Online Shopping Sites*

For food and wine gifts, type in Gourmet Hampers or Gift baskets and see how you go. 
There are plenty of small operators out there with equally brilliant service an attention to detail as the big players.


----------

